# Russia anyone?



## edlnd (May 20, 2013)

My love of Space in any shape or form, would make this a dream explore.

http://io9.com/5806397/abandoned-remains-from-the-soviet-shuttle-program


----------



## Catmandoo (May 21, 2013)

Oh yes please!!


----------



## Ramsgatonian (May 22, 2013)

I love Soviet relics like this...


----------



## Big Bill (May 25, 2013)

WOW, what an explore that would be!

Love the internal pic of the shuttle, would be a wet dream come true!


----------



## Mars Lander (May 25, 2013)

Oh yes. to wander round this eastern pyestockesque


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 26, 2013)

Indeed, what a splore this would be!


----------

